# Port Angeles



## The Barbarian (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## HughGuessWho (Sep 2, 2016)

Needs a bit more processing. Never saw a sky that color. Needs more contrast / clarity. I would remove the red post. 

Cant do too much with the posted image since it is so small in file size.

Just a quick and dirty edit to demonstrate my thoughts.


----------



## Didereaux (Sep 2, 2016)

This was taken a couple weeks back from the top of that ridge you have in the background( Hurricane Ridge).  I have tried to get the colors as close as possible to what they actually were.   This was an AM shot 8-9 ish.  Nothing but a snapshot but it gives you some sky color that is pretty accurate for the time.  oh yeah, and that Red Lion is way overpriced!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Sep 2, 2016)

Now, I like that last picture. Would have been nice if there were some clouds in that sky, but, otherwise, nice capture.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 4, 2016)

It does look better with the post removed, but it's a tricky thing to recreate the background.  As you may have noticed, unless you're very careful, you leave patterned artifacts, and blurred areas.  There was a lot of haze and the sky was not sky blue.   Likewise, increasing contrast of the mountains produces what looks like sharpening artifacts.


----------

